# Help, Sunny gti info



## Stef-200sx (Feb 14, 2004)

A friend of mine owns a Sunny Gti 2.0 non turbo and we desperately need information on modifications.

We know the engine is the same as that found in the Primera eGT but havent really been able to find anything to increase horsepower substantially.

The car is used for fast road and not track so anything done needs to remain legal...ish!

If anyone could point us in the right direction then we would really appreciate it.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stef-200sx said:


> A friend of mine owns a Sunny Gti 2.0 non turbo and we desperately need information on modifications.
> 
> We know the engine is the same as that found in the Primera eGT but havent really been able to find anything to increase horsepower substantially.
> 
> ...


Where exactly is your friend located? 
What market was the Sunny originally made for? (europe, UK, ???)
Generally the Sunny GTi engine is a high-port SR20DE without any EGR or other emmisions stuff on it. It is not exactly the same as the Primera GT, there are slight differences but nothing to worry about.

As for mods, either here or at www.sr20forum.com you can find anything you want. Just look for Sentra SE-R (91-95), high-port motors and ignore anything about emmisions.

As for increasing HP onthe Sunny, all the highly regarded mods for the SR20DE from the States work. Hotshot headers, cams (JWT, Tomei, HKS), Cold Air Intakes, Underdrive pulleys...

Chris


----------



## quadking51 (Mar 2, 2004)

yea check hs i think they sell all kind of stuff for it


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

hpro123 said:


> Just look for Sentra SE-R (91-95), high-port motors and ignore anything about emmisions.


Just a slight correction, Chris. The high-port SRs were only available from 1991-1993 in the USA.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris said:


> Just a slight correction, Chris. The high-port SRs were only available from 1991-1993 in the USA.


Indeed. Thanks for correcting me so I will not lead to bad decisions...

Chris


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It's all good, Chris. I know you from the SR forum, and I am really appreciative of the kind of knowledge you have. I especially loved the ECU posts that you and Alex made there.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that the AU-to-US coop has made the DIY-Consult possible we will all be hearing much more liek those!

Chris


----------

